# Cutting up a baseball bat into various shapes and sizes ... HELP!



## mouschi (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been searching high and low for someone who can do this type of work for me, and perhaps I am just using the wrong terminology here. Can someone please tell me what would be used to do this, and if anyone knows of someone who provides this service? 

Listed below are the instructions, along with pictures, of what I would like done.

Here is a picture of my bat:









== Bat knob
At the very end of the bat knob, cut the bat knob (it says 7 on it) as close to 1/8” thick as possible (no thicker than ¼”). 










The end of the bat knob should look like this. I'd then take it (along with the other pieces) and embed them into a card like so:









Cut the rest of the bat knob into slices 1/8” thick or less – the thinner, the better. The idea here is to have thin discs with fairly smooth, flat fronts and backs of the discs. 

An example of what one would look like once I take what you do and embed it into a card:









== Bat handle
Cut slices of the bat handle into discs 1/8” thick or less all the way up until the “Mizuno” logo. 

Again, the finished pieces would look similar to this (but smaller in diameter, of course, as it is the handle) 










== From the Mizuno Logo all the way to the end of the bat
Cut the outside “shiny” part of the bat in rectangles. Half of them should be 2.75” x 1” x 1/8” and the other half should be 2.75 x 1.75” x 1/8”. 
My bat:









Here is an example of a cut piece that someone did of a bat and embedded it into a card:









The nameplate section should be just under 3” x 1” x 1/8”, and include “World Win” as well as all of “Canseco” & as much of “Jose” as possible (probably would only be able to get most of the “se”. 
2.75”x1.25”x 1/8” of “professional” (centered at the top). My plan is to have him sign on the wood below it. 

Here is a picture of the nameplate of my bat









Here is an example of someone taking the nameplate from a bat and embedding it into a card:









Since all the “shiny” parts of the bat barrel will be cut off, there should still be a good amount of wood left. I would like to have 9 rectangles cut out that are 1.5”x2.75”x1/8”

There should be a good portion of the inner part of the “bat barrel”. I would like the remainder of this to be sliced into “discs” 1/8” thick just like the bat knob and handle.

They should look similar to this: 









== End of the Bat
At the very end of the bat barrel, cut the end as close to 1/8” as possible (no thicker than ¼”). 

My bat: 









An example of the end of the bat being embedded into a card:









Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Joe in MI (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't want to sound condescending, but anyone with basic woodworking tools should be able to do this. A sharp saw and a woodworking vice are really all you would *need,* although certain power tools would make the job go faster. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## mouschi (Oct 12, 2014)

Joe in MI said:


> I don't want to sound condescending, but anyone with basic woodworking tools should be able to do this. A sharp saw and a woodworking vice are really all you would *need,* although certain power tools would make the job go faster. Unless I'm missing something...


I am way too ignorant on woodworking to know if that is condescending or not, but thank you for your input  I don't desire to do this myself; I'd much rather have someone do it for me and pay them. If I did it myself, I know I'd take ten times longer than it should take, and do a tenth of a good of a job as a skilled person would.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Ken Griffey Jr.s signature sure changed over the years. I got one in 1990 from him and it doesn't look anything like that. I know mine is legit because I was standing there when he did it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

you'll need someone with a miter saw or band saw. Band saw would be preferable or else you'll turn 50% of the bat into wood chips. If this is a for profit venture, this would be important.

The hardest part is holding the bat level. Need to make some sort of stand to hold it securely that wont be defeated as you work your way down the bat.


----------



## mouschi (Oct 12, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> you'll need someone with a miter saw or band saw. Band saw would be preferable or else you'll turn 50% of the bat into wood chips. If this is a for profit venture, this would be important.
> 
> The hardest part is holding the bat level. Need to make some sort of stand to hold it securely that wont be defeated as you work your way down the bat.


Thank you - now if only I can find such a person!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

A cabinet shop or furniture maker will have all of the tools--Would they be interested in the project? Who can guess---


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

mouschi said:


> Thank you - now if only I can find such a person!


You have a private message.
I run a small woodworking company in Baton Rouge, LA. 
I would be willing to help you out if you want. I sent you my info in a private message.
Al Amantea 
Amantea Fine Woodworks 
Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very simple job which I would not touch.What happens when several of the 1/8" thick disks start cracking or breaking?


----------

